# Warning- GRAPHIC  unnatural scur breaks off



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

Tuesday Jane our Lamancha doeling lost a scur.

*First this wasn't a normal scur.*
We tried the Clove Bud Oil disbud on Jane at 4 days old.
(more on that in another post- BTW I do NOT recommend it)
Some of the bud was killed off but scurs still grew. Very weird scurs - skinny, kind of stick like. We planned on getting them done in Sept when the weather was cooler to avoid fly strike.

*That morning-*
@Goat Whisperer went to milk the does she looked over to the doeling field and saw Jane, our lamancha with a bloodied head and a bit shocky. One of her scurs had broken off causing the blood, but this wasn't a "normal" break. It appeared that some of the nerves were still exposed and it was obviously very painful. She wouldn't let GW touch her head and if you so much as tried she would climb the walls. She is a bottle baby, BB's don't do this unless it HURTS. After a bit she got the bleeding to stop and Jane seemed to be coming out of shock. GW stayed with her for a while to make sure she was doing okay.

I was not there earlier.

* Later she checked on her.* She must have hit her head during that time and caused massive bleeding. She was covered in blood and everything was splattered. GW rushed her up to the house and tried to get the bleeding to slow. Putting anything on the head was extremely painful to her and whenever we tried to put pressure, quick stop, cornstarch caused her to jump and flail, making the bleeding worse. Four people were trying to hold her so we could apply pressure. This 80 lb doe was like 800lbs! I am on phone with vet... my vet knows we don't panic. I hang up we keep trying.

No possible way we could cauterize it without her being sedated and a nerve block. I called vet and said we are on the way bleeding is bad and she needs sedated etc...Vet was in surgery at the time. We ended up having to rush her in. Vet was at the door and gave sedative. Then nerve block. GW and I struggled to hold her as it all took affect, the bleeding was so bad. It took awhile... about an hour and then clean up. Two hours altogether. 

We used every bottle of peroxide in the hospital. When we left we ran to wally world and picked up a bunch of bottles and ran them back. Did not want to leave them with out any.
Our vet is so good to us. The schedule was now backed up people filling the office waiting.

During clean up it was so cool how tender Jane was treated. Vet said, "we are going to make you all beautiful again"... and was so gingerly caring for her. Not rushed... and when the fly spray was applied it was so soft to the touch and symmetrical! LOL

The Clove Oil did change how the scur grew but also the tissue inside. It was very "squishy" not normal. Jane had a full removal done. 

I have seen scurs knocked off and blood but this was not normal.

This was everywhere



 

Water bucket


 

Trying to hold her


 

All that was nerve endings(right) we tried blood stop powder - You can see the stalky scur to the left.




All done- you can see the area is a little larger then the other side.
Took LOTS of burning.




Squishy!


 

Sedative wearing off.


 

Pretty blue fly spray. LOL and on the way home!  Jane is a LOVE!


 

After we got home.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Sumi (Aug 15, 2016)

What a nightmare!  Your vet sounds like a gem though and I'm glad to hear poor Jane is o.k. again. Goodness, our 4-legged and feathered kids knows how to make us worry!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 15, 2016)

Poor darlin'!   So glad you got her all fixed up!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow.
Maurine had read GW's post to me on FB, but a picture speaks a thousand words.


----------



## Bunnylady (Aug 15, 2016)

I know a little blood goes a long way, but good heavens, that's a lot of blood loss. I'm so glad all of you came through that horror show OK (and kudos to your vet!)


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 15, 2016)

All I can say is WOW... Glad you're all OK and she looks quite content in the vehicle going home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 15, 2016)

The sedative does not knock them out... my vet doesn't like to knock them out the whole way. The nerve block was heavy... even vet said she's loaded with the block but not sure if it will work or not... welllll
When we took the cow dehorners to remove the bulk of it Jane kicked her legs out from under her.
I was laying over cross the top of her, GW was holding head.
When Jane kicked she kicked all the dental cleaning equipment off the procedure table .. it crashed to the ground.


Vet just said- oh I guess I should have moved that.

After the dehorner came more bleeding and the burning seemed to go on forever. At one point I said geesh, she is gonna bleed to death or get her brain fried. 

Have to admit I am getting old   I was so sore the next day. My arms hurt. I was wiped out and totally drained.

Jane is doing great! Lots of blood loss her lids were  pale.
She is getting kelp and we may give some blackstrap molasses.

This can be added to the list of...

OK DON'T EVER WANT TO DO THIS AGAIN!

Been the year of weird and wacky.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 15, 2016)

Yes @Bunnylady it was a lot of blood. SBC didn't post all the pics, but the walls were smeared with blood. Everything was. 


She is a smart doe, she was obviously trying to stay hydrated with all the blood loss. Whenever she were to tip her head down (like drinking ) the bleeding got worse and as you can tell by the water bucket she had her head down in for a while.  

The interesting thing is that the first time it happened she was in obvious shock. The second time (posted) not as much   

Her lids are looking better each day, but still not 100%.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Aug 15, 2016)

What a mess, you poor things. I'm glad everyone is doing well now.

I had an angora doe kid somehow pull her horn cap off while I was at the grocery store once. Blood everywhere! My bathroom and car looked like a murder scene. I deal with a fair number of broken horns but that one definitely needed to be rushed to the vet to be cauterized.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow so glad she's ok!   And you obviously have a great vet! That's so scary,  I am not even remotely tempted to use that disbudding method.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow, glad your vet was available to help you out with her. Poor girl


----------



## alsea1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Wow. That looked horrific.  Good thing you had access to a great vet.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 15, 2016)

@Southern by choice, I think it's understandable that you were wiped out the next day! You and @Goat Whisperer did really great. Looking at those pics again… wow, I can imagine it must have been a heck of a trip, added to dealing with a panicky goat in pain. I reckon if push comes to shove I can handle most emergencies (except when it involves my son!), but I don't know if I wouldn't handled this as well as you guys did. And kudos to the vet as well! So glad to hear Jane is doing better


----------



## TAH (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh my word I have never seen anything like that. Very glad she is okay . You must have a wonderful vet to help you. Lots of the vets were I live don't even know how to de-horn or anything.


----------



## Ferguson K (Aug 15, 2016)

Ouch!!!


Just, ouch!!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 15, 2016)

So thankful everything is okay. Hugs to you both! God Bless your vet too!


----------



## secuono (Oct 28, 2016)

I saw the bloody picture on the forum slide show at the top. I thought all the skin on her head had been ripped off!  =0


----------

